# BBQ Sauce of the Month



## gooose53 (Jul 13, 2008)

While watching the Food Network show, Unwrapped: BBQ this site was mentioned.  Has lots of sauce and rubs from all over the US.

http://www.bbqsauceofthemonth.com/


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice goose, thank maverick too


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw that ... a good way to get sauces or rubs that you might not have in your area. A little pricey for a full year membership but figures out to about $12 or so a bottle with shipping included.


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 13, 2008)

You can always just buy them individually...looked like most were in the $6.50 range.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 30, 2008)

I had posted in the sauce trade thread that the missus had enrolled me for that.  I got my first shipment today..


----------

